# Bachmann 36 ton Shay



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is a project from the LHS. Both motors had broken gears so I was charged with switching out the motorized trucks. 

This is a side view of the Shay and the new trucks. 










This is the old motor top. One screw and it is free of the frame. and two small screws release the two wires.











This the frame of the engine ready for the new truck.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Trucks from the 56 ton Shay*

To start the center piece is removed from the new truck. Two small screws are accessible from the bottom.












The four push contacts are removed by two small screws.












I am reusing the original screw and lockwasher. The flat washer is too wide for the new engine cover and a 4 mm washer fit perfectly.





















Then the motor tops are installed. The wires are feed out from the frame.
The plastic circle with the brass inserts does pop off as I later found out


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Now the hard part*

This is the view of the top of the truck. This board uses the four contacts I removed. I only need two connection points. With a 12 volt DC power source I found the two points and soldered additional wires. On the frame I had to differentiate the wires from the front and back. One set I painted yellow. I just used a meter.











The wires attached.










And insulated.










With the engines facing forward the yellow wire will be attached to the rear to keep the motors in sync.
Then a test will be done to make sure all the wheels are in sync and the trucks will then get attached.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I forgot about the reverse light, so the wires have to be reversed.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Lesson Learned*

So far all my testing was with leads from the transformer. I forgot about the wheel connections. They must be isolated because I cannot get the trucks to work so lesson learned and timed to regroup. Maybe the directions are correct in just connecting the red and black wires. The truck also has blue and green.


To determine what is what I may have to do a visual inside the motor or determine what connections needs to be jumped on the board.


It is staring to get fun now.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I removed the piece with the brass inserts and this is what is left.




















The board was tested for connections to the wheels and each side worked. This is the long view of the truck with the wheels left and right.










So all I need to do is solder jumpers to connect the wheels.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*A few more pictures*


----------

